# Looking for other furs in the Central Oregon area



## crashheart (Feb 26, 2009)

I live in Bend Oregon, anyone up for a meet? I only know two furs in a town of almost 80,000. Anyone else on FA? I dont know how to advertise a furry meet!


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Mar 3, 2009)

I am hoping to make it down to bend this summer to go rock climbing at Smith rocks (that place is amazing *drools*) and if I go it would be with another wolf friend of mine. I love to meet some furs down there too.

But until the good luck find some people for a meet, I have heard of a few down there but it seems like most are in hiding.


----------



## LunarFenris (Mar 3, 2009)

I live in Bend too. I've found it very difficult to find any in the area myself. The two I met moved roughly a month afterwards, and haven't known any since, which was about a year ago. If you'd like to talk, my MSN messenger is furrewulf@hotmail.com, and likewise my email (Gee, who would have known!). Feel free to talk sometime.


----------

